# Cost of a Good Artist/Designer



## jmlopez8 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello People,
Today I am wondering what the cost of a good artist/illustrator will be , usually for a design. 

P.S. let me know if you guys have any good artist in mind


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

That my friend has way more to do with EGO and mood than anything else. There is no average or standard. The question you have to ask yourself is what it is worth to you.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

artist can cost you prob. $25 an hour to $100 hour
average is $35 to $55 or you may be able to do by job ect.
Money ain;t always case though because there are many very talented starving artist that will work for less
there are also amazing artist who know what sells ect...


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

There actually is a handbook to help graphic artists calculate design rates. It covers everything from pricing illustrations, logos, magazine ads, figuring royalties, etc. It says according to the American Institute of Graphic Artist (AIGA) that the median hourly rate for a designer is $40/hr. Of course this can go up or down based on experience, skill, geographical location, and whether they are freelance or work for a design firm.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

some well known designers will either charge a flat fee or a royalty per unit sold. but, companies like threadless have increased the value of designs because they give away big $ for good graphics


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Most t-shirt designers I know charge 150 and up for a design. Most just charge a flat fee.
Check out emptees.com for some great artists.


----------



## m26gil (Jul 21, 2006)

I think that is much more easier to pay for the design itself and not an hourly charge as you don't know how much it will take to create that design. 

Even if an artist will charge by the hour this is only to have an ideea how much it will cost to create the design, if you establish a price from the begining it doesn't matter if the artist will put more or less time to complete the work.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

m26gil said:


> I think that is much more easier to pay for the design itself and not an hourly charge as you don't know how much it will take to create that design.
> 
> Even if an artist will charge by the hour this is only to have an ideea how much it will cost to create the design, if you establish a price from the begining it doesn't matter if the artist will put more or less time to complete the work.


The problem with set fees is, if you have an indecisive client that wants 30 revisions to the design, you lose money on the job. If you let them know that time=money, they will be more diligent on giving what you need to create what they want the first time.


----------



## m26gil (Jul 21, 2006)

Unik Ink said:


> The problem with set fees is, if you have an indecisive client that wants 30 revisions to the design, you lose money on the job. If you let them know that time=money, they will be more diligent on giving what you need to create what they want the first time.


Well... I offer for my custom designs 3 free modifications. Other graphic designers will offer none for free. 

I've sold much more designs allready made, after my own ideas than custom designs, I found it more easier and fun to create. Also I've had designs turned down by the client because at the final time, after I've invested a lot of work and hours to create his custom design, he told me that is not really what he is looking for. This is why some graphic artists will charge you a percentage of the total fee in advance or maybe some of them will ask you for the total sum.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I always get a 50% Design and materials deposit up front. That way at least you get paid for your time and supplies.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I want got screwed on doing a new logo for a Hotel
I made like 10 revisions on it and the loved the final one because it was to go on 200 shirts
I know her well so wasn't to worried when I didn;t hear from her in weeks
Her daughter didn't like it so they had staple make some clip art piece of crap in a jpeg?
I got me damn money back though Muahah because I charged her $2 extra for each shirt I did


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

My fees are $30 per hour or a negotiable flat rate. Whichever works for you. Email [email protected] and I'll send samples to you.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

that is reasonable price ... : )

I am gonna email you nancy Lol cuz i hate design works and will sub clients to you


----------



## m26gil (Jul 21, 2006)

nzg said:


> My fees are $30 per hour or a negotiable flat rate. Whichever works for you. Email [email protected] and I'll send samples to you.


You should read this!
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html#post371593


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

i charge 40 bucks an hour with a minimum of of 20 bucks. that usually seems to work out. if i have to do some editing to a design i did not originally create inorder to print it i will usually quote that when i do the job


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

I charge $40 per hour. I pay my artist $16 per hour. That rate pays for labor and films and over head, I don't make any money on art!!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

Unik Ink said:


> The problem with set fees is, if you have an indecisive client that wants 30 revisions to the design, you lose money on the job. If you let them know that time=money, they will be more diligent on giving what you need to create what they want the first time.


I don't see it as a problem. you're being paid a large sum of money to give the customer what they want. if that means 30 revisions then so be it. unfortunately, not all clients know what they want which is why they depend on you, the designer, to conceptualize and make your idea happen. i'm currently talking to a designer who wants $600 for a design. he offers unlimited revisions, will give the final artwork to me in whatever format I want and I will own the rights to the image. being a skilled artist/designer helps but getting clients to do business with you is another thing entirely. if designers subscribed to your idea of design then there would be a lot of pissed off and unhappy clients in the world


----------



## jmlopez8 (Jan 25, 2008)

gaseousclay said:


> I don't see it as a problem. you're being paid a large sum of money to give the customer what they want. if that means 30 revisions then so be it. unfortunately, not all clients know what they want which is why they depend on you, the designer, to conceptualize and make your idea happen. i'm currently talking to a designer who wants $600 for a design. he offers unlimited revisions, will give the final artwork to me in whatever format I want and I will own the rights to the image. being a skilled artist/designer helps but getting clients to do business with you is another thing entirely. if designers subscribed to your idea of design then there would be a lot of pissed off and unhappy clients in the world


Thanks a lot gaseousclay. I was wondering what if the design you want is just a simple design, will you still pay $600 for that design? Also would you be paying a certain amount of royalties for each shirt sold to the designer? At first I was thinking of offering $500 per design and 1% of royalties for each shirt sold (at the end of the year for each year the shirts are sold), now I am thinking of making it $300 per design and 1% of the royalties every year for life (as long as the shirts are selling of course). What do you think? Thanks again for your input.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

depends on who you go through. each designer is has different requirements. it's already been said but some offer flat fees (regardless of how detailed the design) whereas others might require a larger fee based on the intent of the graphic being used. I would say the latter is more suitable for corporate clients since they are bigger companies and have the $ to shell out upfront. your offer sounds generous but don't be quick to tell designers how much you're willing to pay -- feel them out first and see what their needs are first before you say, "I can pay you XX dollars, will you do a design for me?"

but to answer your question about royalties, as far as I know I wouldn't have to pay royalties if I paid a set amount of money for a design. it would be mine to do with as I please and if the design is good enough I would essentiallly make that money back in sales. but like I said, some designers have different requirements and may require royalties beyond an upfront payment. the only way to know for sure is to contact a designer and get a quote from them.


----------



## jmlopez8 (Jan 25, 2008)

gaseousclay said:


> depends on who you go through. each designer is has different requirements. it's already been said but some offer flat fees (regardless of how detailed the design) whereas others might require a larger fee based on the intent of the graphic being used. I would say the latter is more suitable for corporate clients since they are bigger companies and have the $ to shell out upfront. your offer sounds generous but don't be quick to tell designers how much you're willing to pay -- feel them out first and see what their needs are first before you say, "I can pay you XX dollars, will you do a design for me?"
> 
> but to answer your question about royalties, as far as I know I wouldn't have to pay royalties if I paid a set amount of money for a design. it would be mine to do with as I please and if the design is good enough I would essentiallly make that money back in sales. but like I said, some designers have different requirements and may require royalties beyond an upfront payment. the only way to know for sure is to contact a designer and get a quote from them.


Thanks man, you rock. Will definitely ask more questions when they arise.
Just wondering though, by any chance, do you know how much Affliction pays their designer(s)? What's the most you paid for a design - if you don't mind me asking of course.


----------



## jmlopez8 (Jan 25, 2008)

gaseousclay said:


> depends on who you go through. each designer is has different requirements. it's already been said but some offer flat fees (regardless of how detailed the design) whereas others might require a larger fee based on the intent of the graphic being used. I would say the latter is more suitable for corporate clients since they are bigger companies and have the $ to shell out upfront. your offer sounds generous but don't be quick to tell designers how much you're willing to pay -- feel them out first and see what their needs are first before you say, "I can pay you XX dollars, will you do a design for me?"
> 
> but to answer your question about royalties, as far as I know I wouldn't have to pay royalties if I paid a set amount of money for a design. it would be mine to do with as I please and if the design is good enough I would essentiallly make that money back in sales. but like I said, some designers have different requirements and may require royalties beyond an upfront payment. the only way to know for sure is to contact a designer and get a quote from them.


Thanks man, you rock. Will definitely ask more questions when they arise.
Just wondering though, by any chance, do you know how much Affliction pays their designer(s)?


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

i've never paid for a design.....yet. I contacted 2 designers/illustrators and got rejected by both of them to do design work. it's a bit frustrating because not every artist/designer you come into contact with wants to do work for you because they might feel it will tarnish their image....or they just don't like your idea enough to want to do it. their loss. the upside is that there's no shortage of starving artists out there who have the skill and drive to do custom work for you, the trick is finding them. I think i'm gonna try some local artists and see what I come up with, either that or post an ad on craigslist. there's gotta be somebody out there who can do something for me. fyi, I have no idea how much afllication pays their designers


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

Good info here.


----------

